# Lindsay Lohan - Für Ein Jahr in den Knast ?



## Mandalorianer (21 Okt. 2010)

*Ein Jahr Knast für Lindsay Lohan?*​
Jetzt wird's eng für Lindsay Lohan (24)! Obwohl die US-Schauspielerin gerade in einer Entzugsklinik ist, muss sie am Freitag zu einer weiteren Anhörung vor Gericht erscheinen. Beobachter werten das als Anzeichen für eine längere Haftstrafe.

Anlass: Im September hatte Lohan erneut gegen Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen. Darum könnte der Richter sie dieses Mal härter bestrafen.

Richter Fox könnte dazu neigen, Lindsay am Freitag zu einem Jahr Gefängnis zu verurteilen. Der Fakt, das er Lindsay auffordert zu erscheinen, obwohl sie sich derzeit in Rehab befindet und auch nicht plant, gegen die letzte richterliche Anordnung vorzugehen, hat Lindsays Verteidigungsteam sehr, sehr beunruhigt“, zitiert das Internet-Portal „Radaronline.com“ einen Vertrauten.

Hintergrund: Lindsay Lohan saß im Juli zwei Wochen im Frauengefängnis von Lynwood und unterzog sich anschließend für 23 Tage einer Entziehungskur, nachdem sie mehrmals gegen Bewährungsauflagen aus dem Jahr 2007 verstoßen hatte. Damals war sie wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer und Besitz unerlaubter Substanzen zu drei Jahren auf Bewährung verurteilt worden. 

Im September wurde sie erneut positiv auf Drogen getestet, kam aber nach einer Anhörung auf Kaution frei. Lohan begab sich direkt in die berühmte Entzugsklinik „Betty Ford“. Der Anhörungstermin wurde auf den 22. Oktober festgelegt.

*WAS DROHT LINDSAY LOHAN?*

„Obwohl Richter Fox im Vorfeld sagte, dass jeder verpatzte Drogentest automatisch in 30 Tagen Knast enden würde, kann er ihre Bewährung beliebig verlängern oder einfach streichen. Wenn er das macht, kann er Lindsay für ein Jahr in den Knast bringen. Sie würde die Zeit in Lynwood im Sommer angerechnet bekommen und würde wahrscheinlich vier bis fünf Monate absitzen“, orakelt der Beobachter.

Harter Tobak für Lindsay Lohan, die bereits mit der Entzugsklinik überfordert ist. Für eine Dose Cola startete sie sogar einen Fluchtversuch aus dem abgeriegelten Center. 

*Dann wartens wir mal ab...
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Stefan102 (21 Okt. 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> Für eine Dose Cola startete sie sogar einen Fluchtversuch aus dem abgeriegelten Center.


Die gehört doch in eine geschlossene Anstallt und mit einem Langzeit Sedativum-Tropf versorgt


----------



## Punisher (23 Okt. 2010)

Ich mag sie, sie ist so herrlich durchgeknallt und sieht klasse aus


----------

